# 2015 gmc/chevy electrical issues



## BRETTMAN23 (Jan 26, 2015)

Has anyone contemplated or made an attempt to contact the manufacture regarding issues these new trucks are having with the radio, dash, and HVAC when operating the plow? I have a 2015 GMC 2500HD plow prep option truck having these issues. The truck has been back to the dealer, I have called the plow manufacture, and the plow distributor. There is no fix now. What rights does the consumer have? Are we supposed to sit back and wait? What if there is no fix? I have read some threads about what people have done that may or may not have worked. I don't want to start switching things around or start pressing buttons or turning everything on to try and trick the system. If anyone has a contact please share. If enough people call make we can get something going here.
Thanks!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Still say dump that crappy battery and put the biggest one in there that fits,


----------



## BRETTMAN23 (Jan 26, 2015)

Ya I hear all the suggestions but I feel its camouflaging the issue.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Its the why its going to from now on with computers running the truck. Everytime that volt meter drops below a certain point the computer with turn off stuff to keep the volts up. So the bigger the battery the more capacity to keep things up and running.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

grandview;1940468 said:


> Still say dump that crappy battery and put the biggest one in there that fits,


Thumbs Up
Get 2 of them while your at it and a duel alt kit.
Use the 2nd alt just for the plow as a stand alone system


----------



## BRETTMAN23 (Jan 26, 2015)

Like I said all these solutions are great but I don't believe I want to spend the money on all of that. Frankly I shouldn't have to. I understand there are electrical issues but I don't think a plow should require two alternators and two batteries to operate it.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow - 220 Amp Alt and still an electrical draw issue - doesn't sound right - plow may have something drawing too much ... frayed wire grounding somewhere ? (a bad something) Also try another / some else's plow head unit to compare, Your the only one I've heard of this prob so My guess is it's YOUR set up ... not GM but the plow installer or harness (?) I'd have the plow installer re-install another NEW harness - even if you have to pay a few bucks ... that way you will be sure if that is the problem, and if it was the original harness prob you'll get a new a one and it installed for FREE - certainly not your fault

or

Maybe that's why the offer the dual alt option 150 amp & 220 Amp = $230
and a high idle option = $200 (nope - says just works on idle @1200 rpm's)


I have the dual battery option and it ONLY uses 1 battery, the 2nd is a back up for a trailer power. My alt keeps it charged but never uses it. (as many have insisted thats how it works) if your primary battery goes dead you can jump start from the other one, kinda stupid set up, why not have them work together in cases that have a high draw situation ? like years ago dual battery set ups were ? ( I realize it's to save the prob of having 1 bad battery and both die from overcharging)


----------



## BRETTMAN23 (Jan 26, 2015)

Charlie check out the Chevy Truck forum. There are issues with these 2015 trucks. As a matter of fact Meyer the factory rep told me today Ford is also having issues with all plow manufacturers. I don't think its every truck though. My radio stations change, dash lights and gauges have gone out, and radio screen changes like Im changing HVAC functions. Only while operating the plow and not all the time.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

GM Regional Rep Time (?)

The nicer you are to them the more likely they will do you right ...

Best of luck to you


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

It is a result of the high output alternators on these new trucks generating an over abundance of current and the system trying to find a way for it to go.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Maybe some of you should go and take a look at the AMP draw of your plow.
Some will have a rating/draw of well over 200amps.


A plow is a add on, that you spent money on also.

try a central hyd system.

computers dont like voltage drops or spikes and the system may not like the noise generated by the plow


----------



## BRETTMAN23 (Jan 26, 2015)

so who is responsible me? Meyer made the plow GM made the truck they know what needs to happen for this to operate correctly


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The plow mfg needs to make the plow compatible with the truck, or the plow is of no use.
it's like buying aftermarket parts.

if you till want to use it you are responsible for any necessary modifications to your truck.

but its nice if the truck mfg can work with you but they are not at fault.
jmo


----------



## BRETTMAN23 (Jan 26, 2015)

SnoFarmer, I disagree kinda! If what people are saying is true that the alternators or computers on the trucks are not capable of handling the plow is it the plows fault? After all they build these trucks so we can use them for this purpose. The unfortunate part is the two people meaning plow manufacture and vehicle manufacture don't work together. Its not like I went and bought some crazy lighting system or audio system off the internet and didn't do any research on the product. Than yes it would be the products fault not the truck. Do you get what I mean?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Maybe a different plow wouldn't cause issues.
It's the aftermarkets responsibility to ensure compatibility .
Not everything will be compatible.

The plow is not a Chevy part, chev it not responsible for how it is made or how
It effects your truck.

and blame the FCC.

" has to except outside disturbances "or something like that...


I have a dirty out law cb that will interfere with your truck if I key up next to you.

How can the mfg predict what you will do with the truck or what parts you will bolt to it?


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll give you $10,000 for the whole thing tuck and plow. That way you can pass the lemon down to me.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's this like the 5th thread on these?

There was a thread a while back, guy cut off the computer charge wire and tied the alt into "itself" and it worked. 

Try looking that up. In was a newer b/s Chevy


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Same thing happened to my '15 2500. I have the plow prep and had the CHEVY DEALER install my Fisher XV2 as a dealer option before I took delivery of the truck in the fall. Hopefully someone can come up with a fix.


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

BRETTMAN23;1940446 said:


> Has anyone contemplated or made an attempt to contact the manufacture regarding issues these new trucks are having with the radio, dash, and HVAC when operating the plow? I have a 2015 GMC 2500HD plow prep option truck having these issues. The truck has been back to the dealer, I have called the plow manufacture, and the plow distributor. There is no fix now. What rights does the consumer have? Are we supposed to sit back and wait? What if there is no fix? I have read some threads about what people have done that may or may not have worked. I don't want to start switching things around or start pressing buttons or turning everything on to try and trick the system. If anyone has a contact please share. If enough people call make we can get something going here.
> Thanks!


Look on the Boss plow site I started a post on it New Truck/Plow radio shuts off. There's a engineering company working on problem. Both Ford and GM are having problem on 2015 trucks. Helps to keep accessories on,radio blower fan etc. Last time I plowed it didn't shut down anything at all. I hear you on the 2 batterys, shouldn't have to with plow package, besides if the computer is shutting thing down because of draw, extra battery may not help.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

bolake;1940664 said:


> Look on the Boss plow site I started a post on it New Truck/Plow radio shuts off. There's a engineering company working on problem. Both Ford and GM are having problem on 2015 trucks. Helps to keep accessories on,radio blower fan etc. Last time I plowed it didn't shut down anything at all. I hear you on the 2 batterys, shouldn't have to with plow package, besides if the computer is shutting thing down because of draw, extra battery may not help.


Its funny it seemed I had the opposite happen. Radio, heat, lights all on = loss of power. Radio, heat off = no issues.


----------



## AUDRAIN PLOWER (Feb 18, 2006)

go back and talk to ur dealer just had my 2015 3500 in shop they reprogramed the radio and truck for this issue just this past saturday my hvac and radio were acting up heads up takes 3 hours for reprogram and this was a gm buuliten recall by brother is shop foreman at gm shop


----------



## BRETTMAN23 (Jan 26, 2015)

Ya I went back to the dealer also. They saw bulletin and reprogrammed it. I plowed this week and radio still changes channels. The HVAC screen pops up when it happens but nothing shuts off with heat. I plow with radio on heat fan etc. Bluetooth cuts off. Its not the end of the world but irritates me. The truck has completely shut down twice. But not this week. Truck has 3000 miles.


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a 2015 chevy 3500 dual bat snow plow prep with western wideout and tornado , no issues so far


----------



## jdfireman (Aug 21, 2014)

*Motor*

Brettman .. I am jumpin in this late. What motor set up do you have in your truck... Thank you


----------



## BRETTMAN23 (Jan 26, 2015)

jdfireman it is the Meyers Lot pro comes with a hydraulic E72 12V. It is a separate reservoir style and electric motor. Very quick and responsive. Thanks


----------



## jdfireman (Aug 21, 2014)

BRETTMAN23;1941067 said:


> jdfireman it is the Meyers Lot pro comes with a hydraulic E72 12V. It is a separate reservoir style and electric motor. Very quick and responsive. Thanks


Gas or diesel motor


----------



## BRETTMAN23 (Jan 26, 2015)

it is a gas engine


----------



## bel-nor (Dec 10, 2009)

Justpayme Im look at reg cab 2015 3500, curious did chevy install plow. Knapheide installed my last one and spreader and not a single problem.


----------



## woody617 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a 2500 gmc hd crew cab 2015 gas truck with a brand new meyers sv2 . I have used the plow 2 times never had any issues yet, knock on wood . Mine did not come with plow prep package but I did upgrade altanator.


----------



## BRETTMAN23 (Jan 26, 2015)

I think its an intermittent issue. Hopefully it gets narrowed down.


----------



## BRETTMAN23 (Jan 26, 2015)

I called GM to document my issues on Tuesday and have already been called back. The alternator in the truck is causing the issue. If I’m repeating this correctly the truck is wired so the plow pulls from the alternator now instead of the battery. The alternator is so strong that when the heavy amps from the plow are generated the alternator kicks up voltage to over 16.0 volts. When you let go of the plow button the alternator doesn’t drop off quick enough. The modules in the truck are shutting down because of the high volts as they are supposed to. They are going to have dealer pull a wire off the alternator to drop the output to 13.8. This is a temporary fix. There will be a permanent fix to follow. It is interesting that this info has not made it downstream yet. I didn’t expect to have to call GM myself to get this rolling but I am very impressed that they have responded so quickly


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

BRETTMAN23;1942236 said:


> I called GM to document my issues on Tuesday and have already been called back. The alternator in the truck is causing the issue. If I'm repeating this correctly the truck is wired so the plow pulls from the alternator now instead of the battery. The alternator is so strong that when the heavy amps from the plow are generated the alternator kicks up voltage to over 16.0 volts. When you let go of the plow button the alternator doesn't drop off quick enough. The modules in the truck are shutting down because of the high volts as they are supposed to. They are going to have dealer pull a wire off the alternator to drop the output to 13.8. This is a temporary fix. There will be a permanent fix to follow. It is interesting that this info has not made it downstream yet. I didn't expect to have to call GM myself to get this rolling but I am very impressed that they have responded so quickly


Douglas Dynamics released a bulletin on this two weeks ago.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

16volts,,is a bit high for some 12v accessory's.
most go up to 14.5.

but more importantly are the AMPS.
it's the amps that do the work.

the alt lead goes to the battery.....
most hook up the plow directly to the batt.
both the batt and alt supply power to the plow.

"GM is now using a variable output alternator. These alternators reduce output when the system is fully charged in order to aid with fuel consumption."


----------



## BRETTMAN23 (Jan 26, 2015)

I am in contact with GM Outfitter. The alternator is definitely the issue. They say a 150 amp would be a fix but have less power for the accessories. They are wanting me to have dealer install a test pigtail and communicate the results.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

cubicinches;1942240 said:


> Douglas Dynamics released a bulletin on this two weeks ago.


have you read the bulliten .
or is of no help?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

SnoFarmer;1942303 said:


> have you read the bulliten .
> or is of no help?


I've posted a PDF of the bulletin on a couple different threads on this subject. It basically says what they just told him on the phone. This issue hasn't been any sort of secret.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

cubicinches;1942336 said:


> I've posted a PDF of the bulletin on a couple different threads on this subject. It basically says what they just told him on the phone. This issue hasn't been any sort of secret.


CI,
I hate to trouble you but could you post the PDF in this thread or provide a link? Thanks so much!


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Motorman 007;1945646 said:


> CI,
> I hate to trouble you but could you post the PDF in this thread or provide a link? Thanks so much!


Here ya go...


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

cubicinches;1945693 said:


> Here ya go...


Thank you sir!


----------



## Kuzanut (Jan 18, 2009)

Has this issue been fixed by the dealers yet? I just discovered one of the trucks at the company i work for has this issue where everything resets after operating the plow.


----------

